# Photo review: Octovo Leather Weave book-style cover



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Today we're looking at the Kindle 2 weave book cover from Octovo. This book-style case features a hinge mounting system, with an elastic corner strap, in an attractive woven pattern of Italian leather. It's available in black/brown or in green/wine color combinations. It's available now through Amazon or this Octo page.

The hinge system is good quality; my review cover fits well and the upper retainer has a strong, smooth spring action. The interior is lined with black microfibre. Out of the box, the cover lies flat naturally.


















The cover includes an elastic corner strap to secure the lower right edge of the Kindle to the back of the case. This strap holds the Kindle flat aginst the back cover, preventing stress on the Kindle's body at the points where the hinge clips connect to the Kindle.










The cover's slim profile, and its high-quality stitching, is shown in the 360-degree views of the cover below.


























The cover works well folded back upon itself. Like most leather covers, it wants to spring back to its open-flat position when doubled back on itself; I expect this will diminish over time as the leather softens with use.


















The cover is a nice choice to convert the feel of your Kindle to a nicely-bound traditional book. It's also very lightweight - comparable to the weight of Amazon's minimalist leather cover.

The packaging of this cover, like other Octovo covers, is definitely gift-worthy. The pix below show the unboxing experience.


































*Summary:* There's nothing low-end about this cover, from the stitching to the well-crafted woven leather exterior. The Kindle hinge system plus the corner elastic ensures a solid grip on your Kindle. Beautiful packaging and an attractive executive-style design puts this item in the gift-worthy category for us. *Highly recommended.*

*Specifications:*
Compatibility: Kindle 2 (also available for Kindle DX)
Mounting system: Kindle hinge
Materials: Italian Leather, Microfibre inside lining
Colors: Black/Brown & Green/Wine
Warranty: 1 Year
Price: $84.99 (check current prices on Amazon or on Octovo site).

Comments


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I think I hear that green/wine cover calling my name...  Great review, just in time, too. My family is starting to bug me about birthday present ideas! Octo makes VERY impressive products, and I'm jealous that you get to test most of them out! Keep the great reviews coming.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice review. Thanks. The black/brown looks very business like. The green/wine version looks a little more "fun."


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, Harvey, for the review and the pics.  Any word yet on an updated version of the Octovo Vintage Leather cover with some kind of clasp?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Great pics


----------

